# Parrot Bluetooth Rero Kit



## Daddu (Oct 23, 2005)

I am considering a Parrot brand Bluetooth retrofit kit for my 325i. Parrot has asked me the following:

Does the radio use fiber optics for the speakers? I understand that there is a fiber optic line for the CD changer/bluetooth system supplied by BMW, but what about the basic radio and its speakers? 

Doese the radio have a mute input or mute line? 

I have the standard radio for a 325. Does anyone have a good technical description of this radio (beyond the desccription in the brochure). 

Has anyone had any success with the Parrot unit?


----------



## RDumois (Nov 23, 2005)

Get telemuting adapter at nexxia.co.uk, also there are adapters at advancedautovations.com to be able to use your steering wheele controls.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

The Logic 7 runs fiberoptic, the regular stereo setup runs convetnional wires to the amp, but at preamp level so you can´t cut into them with the parrot solution (which is meant to run at speaker level)

And the E90 radios do not have a mute line. The information for muting upon a phone call comes through the vehicles CAN-BUS to the radio. The parrot cannot supply that.

In short, on a US spec E90 the normal retrofit kit for the parrot will not work properly. Not without mayor (custom) install work anyway


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

There is a plug-in speaker for the Parrot, leaving only the mute to be left off.


----------



## rohulp (Sep 9, 2002)

I just finished installing a parrot 3100 into my 2002 330ci. The install was pretty straight forward with the option wiring harness I bought from justcarkits in the UK. The only major hurdle was getting all the wires to fit behind the stereo and succesfully get it back in. I ended up taking the whole climate control and stereo harness out to be able to put all the wires in and get everything back together.

I have the contol module located to the right of my shifter using a mount from Proclipusa. The mic is hidden in the location an OEM mic would go. The blue box that comes from parrot is hidden under the steering column. Just as a note...This installation works fine with my Dension Ice>Link Ipod adapter.

Overall, it's been 2 days since install and I am very happy with my sub $200 installation versus the $600 plus it would have cost using the OEM products. The added benefit is being able to see whos calling and having very good access to your phone book.

If you have any questions, email me. [email protected]


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm pretty happy with the Parrot unit I've had for over a year now. But I had it professionally installed so I can't help with the installation issues.


----------

